
Will Google Crush The iPhone? - terpua
http://www.forbes.com/home/technology/2007/10/18/gphone-iphone-wireless-technology-personaltech-cx_bc_1019gphone.html
======
joeguilmette
Not unless they can think outside the "40 buttons and small screen" box.

